# LF: cherry shrimp vancouver/richmond



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i would like to start a shrimp colony and am looking for some good priced cherries. 

PM me with info.
thanks


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got lots available. PM sent


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Mykiss has great shrimps. I've gotten 30ish from him.


----------

